# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Беларусы мы! >  Чем русский язык белорусов отличается от языка россиян

## Asteriks

*Лингвист: У белорусов свой русский язык*
7 сентября 2009  Общество 
Андрей Коровайко, TUT.BY Источник: http://news.tut.by/society/146826.html

Любого белоруса, независимо от его возраста, уровня образования или места в обществе, без труда отличат от москвича, стоит ему сказать хоть пару слов. Какие еще различия, кроме фонетических, есть в русском языке, на котором говорят белорусы, от русского, на котором говорят россияне? Об этом в эфире Радио TUT.BY рассказала доцент кафедры стилистики и литературного редактирования Института журналистики БГУ, кандидат филологических наук Галина Гвоздович.

*Чем отличается русский язык, на котором мы говорим в Беларуси, от того, на котором разговаривают в Москве или Санкт-Петербурге?*

В Беларуси русский язык более нормативен, чем в России. Мы изначально изучаем современный русский литературный язык. Кроме того, русский язык для нас является вторым государственным языком. Если брать фонетическую норму, то отличают московское и санкт-петербургское произношение. Произношение белорусов больше приближено к санкт-петербургскому произношению. Например, возьмем слово "щи". Согласно московской норме произносится долгий мягкий звук [ш':]. В Санкт-Петербурге произнесут [ш'ч'], а белорусы - с призвуком [ч']. В последнее время современный русский язык в России очень разнообразен. Кроме того, в нем встречается очень много сленга, как в СМИ, так и на высоком уровне. Я думаю, что все слышали, какие слова употребляют Черномырдин и Путин. Белорусы, в отличие от русских, таких слов себе не позволяют и придерживаются литературной нормы.

*На каких уровнях все-таки больше всего проявляются различия: лексика, грамматика, синтаксис, фразеология или орфография?*





> Больше всего особенностей в фонетике. Если белорус появляется в России, то знающие люди его сразу вычислят. Я спросила у своей московской подруги, как она определяет наших людей в России. Она ответила мне, что белорусов выдает звук [ч]. То есть, как бы мы его ни смягчали, все равно мы произносим его не так, как россияне. Даже у людей, которые живут в России около тридцати лет, проскальзывает белорусское [ч'].
> 
> *Какие слова употребляют только в белорусской версии русского языка?*
> 
> Я думаю, что это слова, которые касаются нашей белорусской жизни и культуры. Например, название праздника Купалье. В русском языке такого торжества нет. То же самое можно сказать о названии хлеба "Спадчына". В русском языке это слово будет употребляться, потому что оно означает название белорусского продукта.
> 
> *Какие типичные ошибки совершают белорусы, когда разговаривают на русском языке?*
> 
> В глаголе былА белорусы ставят ударение на первый слог. Явление интерференции встречается достаточно часто. Это наложение норм одного языка на другой. Я помню, как одна преподавательница возмущалась, почему студенты фамилию Шмидт пишут без буквы Д. А дело в том, что в белорусском языке правильно писать Шмит, поэтому студенты допускают такую ошибку. Иногда ошибки в ударении возникают оттого, что в русском и белорусском языках ударение разное.
> ...

----------


## vova230

Выводы местами очень спорные, а местами неверные. Например то, что касается слова *былА*

----------


## BiZ111

Русских неграмотных намного больше, чем белорусов  Уж поверьте.

Я говорю, с позиции правил русского языка, грамотно

Не во всех семьях есть словари, и не все дети стремятся их открыть. 

Что касается *ЙОГУРТА*, то современный человек обратится, скажем, к Википедии. И что же мы там увидим? 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

В Википедии встречаются ошибки и неточности. Она ведь свободная.

----------


## ПаранойА

Я сама из России. Переехала в Беларусь 8 лет назад. И привыкла к тому как люди говорят и различать произношение русского языка у белорусов и русских не могу.
Но мне недавно сказали, что когда я говорю отчетливо слышно что я россиянка.
Как такое возможно?)

----------


## vova230

Русские говорят более мягко, а у белорусов звучание более твердое, это и отличает белоруса от россиянина.

----------

